
Research Says Single People Live Rich, Meaningful Lives - neverminder
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/research-says-single-peoplewait-for-itlive-rich-meaningful-lives_us_57a38912e4b0104052a1b182
======
nibs
This is probably true. The other thing I have observed, is that single people
are far less likely to pass their genes along than married people. Mediocre
married/paired people tend to reproduce more than exceptional single people.
This is visible in any coastal city.

The other thing I have observed from my mostly single, high-income, condo-
renting, restaurant-frequenting neighbours is that they typically have very
hedonistic lifestyles. A dog that is walked by someone, an apartment that is
cleaned by someone, but no children.

The reality is that there are probably _many_ people through history who have
had rich lives of contribution to society and personal enjoyment. But they are
not around to tell the tales of their life. We were all raised by a parent or
two, who chose the opposite path.

One is not better than the other, but in many ways they are mutually exclusive
and seek different goals. The key thing for the current generation to remember
is we can have anything we want AND NOT everything we want. And hopefully
people have both options.

